# Did anybody get a gift of, or know anything about



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

a pouch called a Tater Baker? Its rather thick, feels somewhat insulated, has a flap that goes over the top to cover it, and comes with instructions for doing taters, corn squash, and frozen bread in a MW.?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I've been using one for a couple of years. Make them each year for gifts. Just follow the instructions. Since I live alone I usually just do one potato at a time, but the ones I make will bake up to three. Works well to heat and serve tortillas as well. Enjoy!


----------



## DaveNay (Nov 25, 2012)

Sounds like it doubles as a sleeping bag for your....errr....never mind.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

And its asleep lol.

Bel what do you charge for yours?


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

It's about the only way I "bake" potatoes any more. And sweet potatoes, too.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

first I've ever heard of one of these. I don't have good luck microwaving potatoes. I checked utube for instructions but then I checked to see if Amazon had them. they do but the reviews are not good for the bag. then I checked Etsy and found a good one I hope. came to 20 dollars. since I don't have the materials for it or the time right now I thought I'd buy one. thanks for mentioning it Bill! ~Georgia


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Now I don't use it. I just take a wash rag that's soaked, but not dripping, wrap the tater in it and let it MW. Works better than the bag.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's an idea Bill! i'll try that while I'm waiting for the bag. ~Georgia


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Am I missing something? I've never thought that nuking a potato was rocket science. Stab it a few times with a fork, nuke for about 6-8 minutes (depending on oven, size, etc) and enjoy. :shrug:


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

FarmboyBill said:


> a pouch called a Tater Baker? Its rather thick, feels somewhat insulated, has a flap that goes over the top to cover it, and comes with instructions for doing taters, corn squash, and frozen bread in a MW.?


 FarmboyBill,

We have 2 of those. BEST thing for doing a baked potato FAST. Get a perfectly baked potato in less than 5 minutes. ENJOY ! ! !

Dave


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

suitcase_sally said:


> Am I missing something? I've never thought that nuking a potato was rocket science. Stab it a few times with a fork, nuke for about 6-8 minutes (depending on oven, size, etc) and enjoy. :shrug:


I don't even stab them. Just rinse and nuke.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's the way I did mine when I was in a hurry. stab them a few times and nuke them but they were always half cooked. I got my bag now and I plan to test it out tomorrow. ~Georgia


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

If your potato isn't soft, you are missing the important part. Once you wash, prick, throw it on a plate and microwave them (I poke my fingernail into it... if I can poke it, it's done enough... usually 4 or 5 minutes), you put it into a sealable bowl and let it steam until you are ready to eat. Makes the softest baked potatoes imaginable.


----------

